# Coyote #12



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice job again John. If you need some waxed dirt, I have probably 1/2 - 2/3 of a 20 gal tash can full.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thanks 

No glands but I have a pile of carcasses on the barn floor that I can still get em. 

Ed, thanks for the offer, I may go get some more peat, but my fingers, the rest of me and the beagles are saying it's time to call it a season


----------

